# Spotify spielt Musik nicht ab



## Behzad (22. November 2013)

Hey Leute,

hab neben meinem PC auch auf meinem Laptop Spotify installiert (beide WIN 8.1). Auf meinem PC funktioniert das einwandfrei aber auf dem Laptop spielt er einfach die Musik nicht ab. Wenn ich auf Play drücke erscheint auch das "Pause"n Symbol aber wenn man auf die Zeitleiste schaut sieht man das es nicht vorrangeht bzw. diese Kugel zum verschieben erscheint gar nicht ersr.

Hab schon verschiedene Acc. ausprobiert  und mehrmals neuinstalliert. Geht schon seit 2 Tagen so.


----------



## wishi (22. November 2013)

Hmmm... haste eventuell durch nen dummen Zufall Spootify in der Firewall geblockt? Braucht der vielleicht ne Portfreigabe?


----------



## Behzad (22. November 2013)

Bei der Firewall hab isch schon geguckt. Da ist alles richtig. Auch wenn er durhc die Firewall geblockt wird dürfte man dann ja nicht die verschiedenen Songs finden oder doch?


----------

